# Remembrance Day



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

With Remembrance Day coming up this week, I thought I might start a thread for members to put down their thoughts on what the day means to them and their families. To that end, I dug back in my files and resurrected a post I made a few years back on November 11th.

While it is a few days early, it does not change the intent of the original message. The Doug also wrote a similar offering and I hope he will join me in reposting his thoughts again this year.

I will be pleased if it only touches some of you. Paix.

Remembrance Day - November 11, 2005

At 11:00 a.m. on Friday November 11th, I shall physically stand before the cenotaph on St. Anne Street, here in St. Albert to take part in, and witness the Remembrance Day services.

My mind however, will be elsewhere. Part of the time it will have me in the Royal Canadian Legion burial plot in Swift Current, Saskatchewan, where I will stand before the graves of my father, Lt. F. J. W. Sinclair and my mother Pt. N. M. Sinclair and salute them. They both served in W.W.II where my father was wounded in action in France.

It will then take me to another family plot in the small town of Lafleche, Saskatchewan, where I was born. There too I will stand before the graves of my uncles Marvin, Donald, and Roy who also served overseas in W.W.II. And I will also stand before, and salute the graves of my two younger uncles who served in Korea. Uncle Benjamin, who I got to know later in life. And Uncle Stanley, who I didn't get to know, dead at 33 years of age.

I shall remember that I am here, never having to go to war, because they did so on my behalf. They, and many other citizens, of many other countries, in many other conflicts. I shall remember them all.

When the final sweet notes of The Last Post haunt the still morning air, I will shed no tear, for they would not expect me to do so. I will however, have a very large lump in my throat.

Lest We Forget.


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

Amen


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A fine thread, Sinc, started from a fine person.

My personal Nov.11th memory is a bit different. I have told the story before about how when I had an Old English Sheepdog she befriended an old man who lived near Churchill Park here in St.John's. Eventually, Annie went up to him and he and I got to talking. He was a WWI vet from the Royal Newfoundland Regiment (remember, this took place about 25 years ago). Bert, the WWI vet, would talk to me about my dog and the weather, and then seemingly drifted off and started calling me by another name. His wife told me that this was the name of his older brother, who had died in the Battle of Beaumont Hammel. This all took place in the warm days of a St.John's summer. However, as summer turned to a fine sunny Fall, I got to see Bert sitting out on his porch less and less. The last time I saw him was in early November. 

On Nov. 11th, I heard on a local news station that Pvt. Bertrum Taylor had died that morning. I raced over to his house where his wife told me that yes, it was the same Bert Taylor I had spoken to only a week previously to this Remembrance Day. She told me, with tears in her eyes, how good it was of me to take the time to talk to an old man and to bring him some comfort in his last months of life.

That is my most memorable Nov. 11th story.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Color me touched, SINC.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Thank you, Sinc.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

I was born on Remembrance Day, between the Korean War and the Vietnam war. Although I have never served, both of my grandfathers did, my Canadian one in the Western 'police action' during the Russian Revolution, and my German one in WWII, where he came back with his health ruined, and the family emigrated to Canada having lost their home, property and savings.

I don't know if it was the constant reminders on my birthday, or being exposed to the media-saturated Vietnam, but as a child I had a dread of being drafted in some future war, and being sent to fight and die, or alternatively, being incinerated at home when the missiles flew - as they seemed certain to do any day from a childs point of view. 

I wonder if the generation born since the 80's knows that fear of annihilation by forces completely beyond one's control? Probably not, just as I don't fully comprehend the fear of living in a country at war as my father and mother did. At the time my father was collecting aluminum and tin for the war effort and living on rationed food items, my mother was leaping off her bicycle on her way to school and throwing herself into the roadside ditch every time the Allied fighter bombers strafed the trains in the village she was evacuated to.

I cannot express how thankful I am for the men and women who have served Canada in wartime, and who continue to do so in helping keep the peace.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

<img src="http://homepage.mac.com/mrushton/Sumara/storyimages/AJS-sm.jpg" align="right">The story of an uncle, and a nephew, both of the same name, who died in World War I and World War II. Albin J. Sumara was an immigrant from Czechoslovakia who came to Canada as a child, only to return to Europe as a young man, where his life was lost in battle. 
<BR><BR>
<img src="http://homepage.mac.com/mrushton/Sumara/Frank_Sumara/Albin_Frank_Sumara/Albin-1.jpg" align="right">
<BR><BR>
A month before his death, Albin F. Sumara, the son of his brother, was born in Cumberland County, Nova Scotia. When World War II came around, the nephew Albin went off to war, and never returned.

Their story. (PDF)

M.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks for sharing your story CM. The power of the internet never ceases to amaze, as does the gratitude of those Europeans Canadians freed.


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

CanadaRAM said:


> I wonder if the generation born since the 80's knows that fear of annihilation by forces completely beyond one's control?


We've never really stopped knowing that fear, I think. I know I haven't.

Would that it were otherwise.


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

As one of those who were born in the 80's, I don't think i can get that sort of feeling of Annihilation and the like, that was prevailent in during the cold war. and the thought of invasion during WWII. I watch the news and see the things going on in Afganistan and Iraq, but I cannot connect that with my own life.

I remain thankful for anyone who has served in any of the wars to protect my way of life.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

A very touching story Dr. G, especially considering what the Newfoundlanders went through at Beaumont-Hamel.

My father-in-law flew B29s in WW II, and was seriously wounded in action, although he didn't miss a mission. I'm convinced that he wasn't really recoverd when he crawled back into the upper turret of his ship, "The City of Hershey".

I also have a great-uncle who died in France during WWI. I had no knowledge of him as a child, as my mother didn't talk about it, but he was awarded the Military Medal, so something important happened. I have found information about his gravesite online, but I hope to visit it one day.

I will watch the National Remembrance Day ceremonies from the National Cenotaph, and I will get misty-eyed. Thank whatever diety you believe in that these men did what they did, because we haven't had to do it again since.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

Quite a few years back, I was in the Reserve Infantry for the Hastings-Prince Edward Regiment. On November 11, I had the opportunity to speak to some of the people who lived through those times.

One gentleman told me a story of a young officer,named Farley Mowat, who loved to sleep all day. Not something you'll find in a history book.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chris, July 1st is Canada Day here in NL, but it is also a day of remembrance when over 800 Newfoundlanders went "over the top" at Beaumont-Hammel and only 56 were able to answer roll call the next day. On a per capita basis, Newfoundland, which was a country then, lost more men than any other country in WWI. Over 11% of the young males of the province were killed. This is why the university in which I teach, Memorial University, was created as a lasting memorial to those who would never be able to go to higher education.

"Lest we forget."


----------



## Corin (Jun 8, 2005)

I remember my Grandfather. He was forced into the German Army as the German losses increased and they started drafting men in occupied countries. Fortunately he was injured in an ambush, and was able to get out of going to the Russian Front, which probably would have lead to certain death.

But, I also think of all the people who have died, and continue to die around the world in pointless wars. And that one day maybe we'll realise as a planet how horrible war is, no matter which side your on, and start to respect our fellow man.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

A truly important day.

My grade 2 daughter's class is running a series of projects on holidays, celebrations etc. She chose to do Remembrance day because she wanted to know about "the Daddies that kept the bad people away and some were never able to come back..".

I have spent some time with her explaining the horrors, and practicalities of war. A visit to our town's Mermorial made it real for her as she read the names.

She needs to know, to respect, to be thankful, to never forget - and to play a part in protecting the future these men and women won for us.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Sinc, Thanks for starting this thread. You and I disagree on many things, but one thing we can agree on is the valor of Canadian soldiers.

<img src="http://www.ehmac.ca/gallery/data/534/1564DSC04792.JPG"<img> 

(above photo) This is my Dad's unit that went to Korea in 53. He is in the top row third from the left.

<img src="http://www.ehmac.ca/gallery/data/534/1564DSC04810.JPG"<img>

(above photo) This is him a few years later. He is in the top middle. Notice the jump smock and jump wings. When he entered service he had to use his brother's ID due to his age and missing fingers (three on his right hand). He never was a great shot because of it, but that never stopped him from earning his jump wings and being assigned to the 1st airborne battalion.

<img src="http://www.ehmac.ca/gallery/data/534/1564DSC04811.JPG"</img> 

(above photo) This is him and his unit preparing for arctic training. He was first from the left. His unit was often assigned to test new gear and for years when I was a kid he would always say that is how he lost his big toe to frost bite (although that wasn't the true story).

<img src="http://www.ehmac.ca/gallery/data/534/1564DSC04741.JPG"<img> 

(above photo) This is my mom's Air Force unit. The only way she could make her way out of abject poverty in Alberta was to join the Air Force as an instrument technician. The old man would always joke that was why he jumped out of the planes, because she was working on them. She is in the middle row, first from the right.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

da_jonesy said:


> Sinc, Thanks for starting this thread. You and I disagree on many things, but one thing we can agree on is the valor of Canadian soldiers.


Thanks da_jonesy, starting the thread was simply a tribute to all military types, especially considering this IS the year of the veteran.

Disagree? Perhaps. Enemies? I think not. One day either you or I will "see the light" on those differences. What should be celebrated is our ancestors and all others who defended our right to expression to have these disagreements. non? Paix.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

*Two Minutes of Silence - A Pittance of Time*

What a wonderful thread!!  
Please check out this video, and read the text on that page as well.

Thanks SINC, and everyone else too. Remembering is everything.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

gw, this was posted a year of so ago, but it is still as dramatic each time it is viewed. Thanks for the posting of this important clip.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Thank YOU, GW. I had forgotten that lovely clip.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

On Remembrance Day, I'll be thinking of my two uncles (one of whom I'm honoured to be named after) who fought in WWII and survived and are still alive today. They are two of the most wonderful, kind people I have ever known. I think of them often and will think of them even more in the next few days.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

My grandfather was in the air force. Nov 11th is also my parents anniversary.
I was an adult before I really understood about this day.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I had never seen this clip. It is a good thing there is no one in the office caused I am crying like a baby.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> What should be celebrated is our ancestors and all others who defended our right to expression to have these disagreements. non? Paix.


Yes SINC, thanks for putting so succinctly. 

I lived in South Africa during Apartheid, and my wife is from Chile and grew up under a murderous dictatorship. The human suffering is incalculable. We have not had this because of sacrifices made in the past.

These men and women disrupted their lives, many never returned and those who did had scars for a lifetime - as did their families. Heroes.

Wartime memories are precious. My Dad was explaining to my kids what it was like growing up in the UK during WW2. The restrictions. The gasmasks. The rationing. The fear. Specific memories of 1940 as invasion loomed - the railings around the school being stripped away to make weapons. German bombers over Belfast, targetting residential areas because the aircraft factories and shipyards were so heavily protected: can't get the industry, kill the workers. He watched the city burn from atop a barn on the family farm. Refugee kids from the city, orphans by the hundred staying with my family and neighbours, camping in tents.

Then the first substantial deployment of US forces to Europe: 3 Divisions sent to Northern Ireland for training, and to release British troops for North Africa. He watched these young men marching, all day and most of the night, past his home. Hundreds camped on the farm. He remembers a feeling of relief, and Churchill assuring everyone that the Commonwealth was no longer alone.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*Cenotaph in Westmount, Qc.*


----------



## jmac (Feb 16, 2003)

I attended John MacRae public school in Windsor Ont, in the early 70s. We all learned "In Flander's Fields" in the early grades and I have very vivid memories of celebrating Remembrance Day with our annual Assembly. It seems to me that this year there are more people wearing poppies - I suppose that the fact that this is the year of the Veteran has brought increased visibility to our Heros. Hopefully it will inspire the younger generation to keep the faith.

Thank's to all of those who gave up their youth and more, so that we can enjoy ours.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Here is the War Memorial in St.John's, NL.

http://www.harrypalmergallery.ab.ca/galwarnfld/stjohns.html


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

This is a poem that my son (11) wrote for a grade 6 project...

Why do all the good ones die,
Flanders Field is were they lie.

Death and sorrow is in the air,
it is not fair, why do we go there. 

We go there to remember,
that they did not surrender.

devastating, ever hating, 
the war went on.

Hitler was in a power craze,
the battlements, in a fiery blaze.

The Germans surrendered,
and we remembered.

Why do all the good ones die,
Flanders Field is were they lie.


----------



## Mac Yak (Feb 7, 2005)

*Macified*

That's a great job your son did on that poem. Thanks for sharing it with us.

Lest we forget...


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

This is a fine thread. I am grateful to those who have put their life on the line for their countries.

I only wish the phrase "Lest We Forget" was tattooed in large letters on the foreheads of those leaders who have the power to send our soldiers, people's sons, husbands and fathers, off to war. How about we start with George Bush and Tony Blair?

Instead I see that although many take this time of year seriously, it never seems to have any effect on the ongoing rush to war. Tim Horton's uses it as a marketing opportunity. War mongering leaders stand up and mouth cynical platitudes.

I am not a pacifist. World War I was a stupid conflict that should have never been fought. Those who died in the trenches were reduced to nothing more than cannon fodder. This was the prototypical war we should not forget. World War II was a necessary evil and protected many from an evil and aggressive regime.

But war is the bluntest of blunt instruments. Large armies are inefficient, bureaucratic, clumsy killing machines, whether their cause is just or not. It's messy and soldiers die by accident as well as intentionally. Innocent civilians are also killed. Any leader who has the power to declare war, should only do so, if there is absolutely no other possible solution. 

I can't think of very many wars where there weren't other options to the slaughter. Yet millions have died since the end of WWII and we seem to always forget. 

How about we remember the dead soldiers and other victims of all wars every single day? 

How about we honour their unquestioning sacrifice daily and vow to never again abuse the gift of valour they give to us?

Lest We Forget?
You can see what happens when we forget - tonight on the news.


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

So I'm marching in Rememberance Day Parade as a Rover, and attending a service an local cenotaph. what is everyone else doing tomorrow.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> This is a fine thread. I am grateful to those who have put their life on the line for their countries.
> 
> I only wish the phrase "Lest We Forget" was tattooed in large letters on the foreheads of those leaders who have the power to send our soldiers, people's sons, husbands and fathers, off to war. How about we start with George Bush and Tony Blair?Lest We Forget?
> You can see what happens when we forget - tonight on the news.


Sad but true GA. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

My partner is a part of the Police Band and every year they do remembrance day parades. I have always been proud of him for doing this and have always accompanied him on the sidelines.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just returned from the Remembrance Day services from the War Memorial in St.John's. We are the first in Canada to commemorate Armistice Day/Remembrance Day here in NL, which is fitting and proper in that NL suffered the greatest per capita losses in North America. We pass to torch to all the rest of you to take a moment and remember in silence. "Lest we forget." Paix, mes amis.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Just listened to the coverage of the Ottawa service. Best I could really manage this year. Interesting note from CBC radio - this is the first year with no WW1 vet in attendance. There are only 5 left, with an average age of 105. That this is the first year with no vet from that entire war able to attend strikes me as highly significant.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I feel great pride and sadness every November 11.

I'm proud that these men and women fought with such honour and valor to protect what we have today. The hope that my sons will never have to fight in a war.

And yet I do feel sadness that they had to put their lives on the line so that we can enjoy our freedoms, yet many paid the ultimate price and would never reap the benefits of their sacrifice.

Whenever I see a veteran, I simply smile and nod. It is my subtle way of saying thanks.

I honour the men and women of our forces by wearing my poppy proudly over my heart and I will teach my sons the importance of this day. Lest we forget.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

One stanza from that excellent video a few pages back really hits me for some reason:



Terry Kelly - A Pittance of Time said:


> It takes courage to fight in your own war
> It takes courage to fight someone else’s war
> Our peacekeepers tell of their own living hell
> They bring hope to foreign lands that the hatemongers can’t kill.


I cannot even begin to match the elegance of posts on this thread regarding the sacrifices made during World War II. Instead, I would like to point out that since that war, Canadian peacekeepers have gone to numerous countries to help bring that same peace, stability and freedom that we enjoy here today. These brave men and women did not go to protect us and our way of life, but to bring hope to those in need. Like all our vets, some have been injured in the line of duty, some have died, and some remain haunted by the horrors that they have seen. They deserved to be remembered as equals alongside all Canadians who have served.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I think you matched anyone else elegance Highapostle.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just returned from our services. Large crowd this year. Nice to know people still care.


----------



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

I spent the morning writting a short letter on my perception of Rememberance day.
being born in the 80's era I was told of the Red Scare, and saw my grandmother cry as germany was re unified. I can appreciate our history and the dangers corrupt world powers represent.

I hope we rise above segregation, selfrighteousness and the creation of neeedless suffering for the enhancement of personal or national goals.


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

Just Returned from a very wet and cold service. was shorter then usual due to the weather and the younger kids that were watching..

it's interesting to note that over 50% of the people there were under the age of 25


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Makr, there were a great many parents and their children at the St. John's War Memorial this year. The ceremony is a combination of remembrance and a show of respect for those who have served this province and our country.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Many younger couple had their small children with them at our service. That bodes well for the future methinks.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Our local local hockey rink had more than 6,000 people at this year's service including many young couples and their children. It's the biggest crowd at that venue to date. 

To bad the local population is more than 80,000.

A new survey from the Dominion Institute shows only 50 per cent of Canadians will attend this year's ceremonies, the third year in a row numbers will have dropped.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Numbers are actually going up here in St.John's. It was very windy with a strong mist this morning, but the turnout for the Remembrance Day parade up to the War Memorial was the largest in years.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Well there were only my boss and myself in the office at 11:00 and we both observed the two minutes of silent thought about the war. Doesn't seem like much to do for what they did for us - but it is showing respect.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

*Disgusted*

We had a beautiful service for my students and staff today.

However, my son's school did literally nothing in remembrance. My son reported that his Vice-Principal came on the PA and simply asked the kids to remember "...the wars". There was a moment of silence, but it was not conducted well. No service or gathering of students in the gym.

Sad. The challenge for the future is make Remembrance Day relevant for children.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

iLabmAn said:


> We had a beautiful service for my students and staff today.
> 
> However, my son's school did literally nothing in remembrance. My son reported that his Vice-Principal came on the PA and simply asked the kids to remember "...the wars". There was a moment of silence, but it was not conducted well. No service or gathering of students in the gym.
> 
> Sad. The challenge for the future is make Remembrance Day relevant for children.


Too bad your son's VP is a DH. Sad, really.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

iLabmAn said:


> We had a beautiful service for my students and staff today.
> 
> However, my son's school did literally nothing in remembrance. My son reported that his Vice-Principal came on the PA and simply asked the kids to remember "...the wars". There was a moment of silence, but it was not conducted well. No service or gathering of students in the gym.
> 
> Sad. The challenge for the future is make Remembrance Day relevant for children.


You mean school wasn't out today? It was for students in NB. It should be a stat holiday, IMHO


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Schools, colleges and universities here in NL were closed to allow school children, and university students the opportunity to participate in the Nov.11th acts of remembrance. All this week, public school students have been discussing this topic, with guest speakers coming into many classrooms. This was the "Week of the Veteran" here in Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

In the United States we call this day Veteran's Day, and it's also my uncle's birthday. As I write this I'm busy sending him a card from the iTools site. He's a proud veteran of the Korean War, having served in the Coast Guard. He's in his 70s now, and still loves to wear his Coast Guard cap.

Another uncle of mine served in the U.S. Army, and landed on the beaches of Normandy. He took part in the liberation of France. He died of cancer about 12 years ago.

My father was in the U.S. Navy, having signed up at age 17 just before WWII ended. He spent the year peeling potatoes at the Brooklyn Navy Yard. Never made it out of Brooklyn or saw combat. He died 10 years ago.  

I enjoyed Sinc's post and pictures of the cute Canadian soldiers in uniform. We have to honor them before they're all gone.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ms. G., today was Veterans Day in the US. Memorial Day is at the end of May. Veterans Day was, when I was a boy, Armistice Day, until Eisenhower changed it to Veterans Day to commemorate all those who fought in the first, second and Korean Wars. Memorial Day honors those who died in all wars, from the US Revolutions onward.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ms. G., either you just changed your post, or I am seeing things. If it is the latter, I apologize for this mistake. Paix.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Ms. G., either you just changed your post, or I am seeing things. If it is the latter, I apologize for this mistake. Paix.


As much as I am tempted to gaslight you, DG, I did change my post to Veteran's Day. I simply typed in the wrong word.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thank you for your honesty, Ms.G. For a minute there I thought I was seeing things. The eyes are the first to go, then the mind, then the knees, then the................I forget the rest, but I do appreciate your telling me about your correction. Merci.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> Thank you for your honesty, Ms.G. For a minute there I thought I was seeing things. The eyes are the first to go, then the mind, then the knees, then the................I forget the rest, but I do appreciate your telling me about your correction. Merci.


It's always been my back, Dr. G.

When the back goes, the front suffers.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, I have had sciatica since high school, so my back problems are just part of my everyday aches and pains. I don't take any pain killers, but rather, just go about my business each day and not dwell on any pain.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, I have had sciatica since high school, so my back problems are just part of my everyday aches and pains. I don't take any pain killers, but rather, just go about my business each day and not dwell on any pain.


Those truly are words of wisdom. 

I amazing at how many people in my parents generation deal with chronic pain as simply a fact of life. They don't begrudge the rigors of age and don't fear growing old. 

My generation, on the other hand, seems to have a deep aversion to pain and anything that is more than superficial is medicated and treated. I won't even get started on the fear of aging. 

So kudos on not dwelling on pain. 

To bring my point back to the topic of the thread, watching Remembrance Day always brings the thought to my mind? Could today's generation meet the challenges of that were foisted upon our mothers and fathers in the conflicts of the 20th century? 

I wonder sometimes, and if tolerance for pain or the slightly inconvenience is any indication, I'm not enthused.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

NBiB, yes, my grandparents and parents had a much higher tolerance to pain than I do, and I have more than my son. When I shovel the deep wet snow of St.John's each winter, I use ergonomically built shovels (I have nine different shovels for each type of snow) and I pace myself. I can be out there for three hours, but I get the job done as well, or better, than my neighbor with his snowblower.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Under the heading, "Better Late Than Never", I thought this a fitting way to close this thread for another year:

I sat in my seat of the Boeing 767 waiting for everyone to hurry and stow their carry-ons and grab a seat so we could start what I was sure to be a long , uneventful flight home. With the huge capacity and slow moving people taking their time to stuff luggage far! too big for the overhead and never paying much attention to holding up the growing line behind them, I simply shook my head knowing that this flight was not starting out very well.

I was anxious to get home to see my loved ones so I was focused on "my" issues and just felt like standing up and yelling for some of these clowns to get their act together. I knew I couldn't say a word so I just thumbed thru the magazine from the seat pocket in front of me. You know it's really getting rough when you resort to the over priced, useless sky mall crap to break the monotony. With everyone finally seated, we just sat there with the cabin door open and no one in any hurry to get us going although we were well past the scheduled take off time.

No wonder the airline industry is in trouble I told myself. Just then, the attendant came on the intercom to inform us all that we were being delayed. The entire plane let out a collective groan. She resumed s! peaking to say "We are holding the aircraft for some very special people who are on their way to the plane and the delay shouldn't be more than 5 minutes. The word came after waiting six times as long as we were promised that "I" was finally going to be on my way home.

Why the hoopla over "these" folks? I was expecting some celebrity or sport figure to be the reason for the hold up. Just get their butts in a seat and lets hit the gas I thought.

The attendant came back on the speaker to announce in a loud and excited voice that we were being joined by several Canadian Soldiers returning home from Afghanistan!!! Just as they walked on board, the entire plane erupted into applause. The men were a bit taken by surprise by the 340 people cheering for them as they searched for their seats. They were having their hands shook and touched by almost everyone who was within an arm's distance of them as they passed down the aisle. One elderly woman kissed the hand of one of the Soldiers as he passed by her.

The applause, whistles and cheering didn't stop for a long time. When we were finally airborne, "I" was not the only civilian checking his conscience as to the delays in "me" getting home, finding my easy chair, a cold beverage and the remote in my hand. These men had done for all of us and I had been complaining silently about "me" and "my" issues. I took for granted the everyday freedoms I enjoy and the conveniences of the Canadian way of life I took for granted, others paid the price for my ability to moan and complain about a few minutes delay to "me" those heroes going home to their loved ones.

I attempted to get my selfish outlook back in order and minutes before we landed I suggested to the attendant that she announce over the speaker a request for everyone to remain in their seats until our hero's were allowed to gather their things and be first off the plane. The cheers and applause continued until the last Soldier stepped off and we all rose to go about our too often taken for granted everyday freedoms. I felt proud of them. I felt it an honor and a privilege to be among the first to welcome them home and say Thank You for a job well
done. I vowed that I will never forget that flight nor the lesson learned.

I can't say it enough, THANK YOU to those Veterans and active servicemen and women who may read this and a prayer for those who cannot because they are no longer with us.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, are you the "I" in this posting? I can't see you getting that impatient. Still, it was a fine story. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc, are you the "I" in this posting? I can't see you getting that impatient. Still, it was a fine story. Paix, mon frere.


No sir, not I.

I just had it sent to me by a friend and I thought it appropriate to close the thread for another year.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Thanks for the clarification, mon frere.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Not only should we remember our fallen comrades who fought for our freedom but we must also reflect on the awful consequences of War so it can be avoided for coming generations.


----------

